# Horizontale Line



## rtt (19. Apr 2005)

Hi wie kann man in Java eine horizontale Line (wie BevelBorder nur einzeilig) erzeugen.
Ich möchte damit Text in einem Fenster unterteilen?

Danke Gruß
Robin


----------



## bluetooth tony (19. Apr 2005)

wie wärs mit drawLine()


----------



## Roar (19. Apr 2005)

guck dir JSeparator an


----------



## rtt (19. Apr 2005)

@Roar
wie muß ich den einbinden?
habs so gemacht:
panel.add( new JSeparator() );

wird allerding nicht angezeigt?

Danke


----------



## Sky (20. Apr 2005)

Hast Du schon mal versucht eine Größe zu setzen?? 
z.B.: JSeparator#setPreferredSize


----------



## rtt (20. Apr 2005)

Hab gerade mal setPreferredSize angegeben, aber auch da zeigt sich die Linie nicht.
Gibts da noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Sky (20. Apr 2005)

rtt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab gerade mal setPreferredSize angegeben, aber auch da zeigt sich die Linie nicht.
> Gibts da noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


Ich habe das auch mal versucht. 
setPreferredSize(100,4) und sie war da. Verwendest Du einen Layout-Manager?? Ich hab's mit GridBagLayout versucht.


----------



## rtt (20. Apr 2005)

ja, verwende auch ein GridBagLayout. Hab jetzt mal die Größe auf (100,4) geändert und siehe da, die Line lässt sich blicken.
So funktionierts.
Besten Dank


----------

